# HELP w/ my Nikon D3000



## Amanda's Creations (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a Nikon D3000 and the other day when I was taking pictures a information box with everything about the camera popped up and I can not for the life of me figure out how to get it off can someone please help me 


https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...&th=12c51433112400bd&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw


----------



## ghache (Nov 15, 2010)

its broken,
send it too me, pay shipping and i will fix it for free


----------



## Amanda's Creations (Nov 15, 2010)

how is it broken???


----------



## KmH (Nov 15, 2010)

Just add ghache to your ignore list.

Your D3000 isn't broken.

Read your D3000 users manual.......Page 92.

The complete users manual is on the white disk.

Why did you post in this forum section?:
*General Shop Talk* (76 Viewing) 
Looking to make your hobby into a business? Already in business? This is the place for you. Discuss marketing, pricing, legal issues and other ideas relating to the business of photography.


----------

